# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  یه سوال {لطفا فرغ التحصیلا بیان}

## Ali__S

سلام خدمت همگی امیدوارم خسته نباشید :Yahoo (11):  میخواستم بدونم حالا که امتحانای پیش رو هم دادیم و کارمون با مدرسه تموم شده کی میتونیم پرونده و در کل همه مدارکمون رو از مدرسه بگیریم و راحت شیم {بس که ما رو امسال اذیت کردن :Yahoo (12):  نمیخوام بعد اومدن نتایج کنکور برم مدرسمون که بازم نیش و کنایه هاشونو بشنوم}میشه قبل اومدن نتایج همه کارارو کرد عایا؟؟؟؟

----------


## imaginedragon

مدرسه ما ک چند هفته پیش زنگ زد گفت پاشين بياين پرونده هاتونو بگيرين ... به احتمال زیاد شما هم ميتونيد 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali__S

> مدرسه ما ک چند هفته پیش زنگ زد گفت پاشين بياين پرونده هاتونو بگيرين ... به احتمال زیاد شما هم ميتونيد 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 ممنون اگه بشه که عالی میشه فردا میزنگم مدرسه خدا کنه بدن فقط اینکه به شما نگفتن که
بعد اعلام نتایج رتبه کنکورتون رو بهشون بگید؟؟؟

----------


## imaginedragon

البته مدرسه ما غیر دولتی بود شاید دولتيا بیشتر سخت بگيرن بابت این موضوع ...
نه دیگه خودشون کد پرونده اينارو دارن ميبينن چیکار کردیم  :Yahoo (4): )

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Maximus

فقط اصل مدارک بهتون نمیدن ینی به ما ندادن

----------


## Ali__S

> فقط اصل مدارک بهتون نمیدن ینی به ما ندادن


 یعنی چی اصل نمیدن؟؟پس اصلشو کی میخوان بدن؟

----------


## imaginedragon

> فقط اصل مدارک بهتون نمیدن ینی به ما ندادن


به ما اصل مدارک رو هم دادن ولی مثل این که قانونی نیست. گفتن به کسی نديد

----------


## Ali__S

> البته مدرسه ما غیر دولتی بود شاید دولتيا بیشتر سخت بگيرن بابت این موضوع ...
> نه دیگه خودشون کد پرونده اينارو دارن ميبينن چیکار کردیم )
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 مگه واسه دیدن نتیجه چه اطلاعاتی میخواد؟ مدرسه همشو داره؟؟؟

----------


## Maximus

> یعنی چی اصل نمیدن؟؟پس اصلشو کی میخوان بدن؟


به شما مدارک موقت رو میدن ؛ وقتی که جایی ثبت نام کردی 
موقتا رو از دانشگاه میگیری تحویل مدرسه میدی و اصل ها رو بهت میدن

----------


## Ali__S

> به شما مدارک موقت رو میدن ؛ وقتی که جایی ثبت نام کردی 
> موقتا رو از دانشگاه میگیری تحویل مدرسه میدی و اصل ها رو بهت میدن


 اگه یکی بخواد پشت کنکور بمونه یعنی تا موقعی که دانشگاه قبول شه مدارک پیششون میمونه؟

----------


## s-1998

چه جالب...
منم دقیقا امروز رفتم مدرسه به مشاورمون گفتم هیچ راهی نداره مدرسه نفهمه رتبه رو 
کفت:نه
اصل مدارک منم ندادن...تحت هر شرایطی مدرسه میفهمه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## s-1998

> اگه یکی بخواد پشت کنکور بمونه یعنی تا موقعی که دانشگاه قبول شه مدارک پیششون میمونه؟



نه مدرسه به من گفت اصل رو برای همه بعد از نتایج میدیم..
منم گفتم میخوام بمونم پشت گفتن فرقی نداره بعد از نتایج بیا..

پ.ن:البته شاید مدرسه به مدرسه فرق کنه..

----------


## Maximus

> اگه یکی بخواد پشت کنکور بمونه یعنی تا موقعی که دانشگاه قبول شه مدارک پیششون میمونه؟


اره ... اصل مدارک از طرف اموزش و پرورش صادر میشه و به مدارس فرستاده میشه یعنی یه ماهی طول میکشه تا مدرسه اصل مدارک رو دریافت کنه
فک میکنم الان شما برید اصل رو ندارن ...
اما نمیدونم دردشون چیه که نمیدن 
مثلا من خودم برگه اعزام بخدمت داشتم گفتم میخام برم کار آزاد و سربازی ؛ بهم ندادن 
اما کسی فهمید که چرا نمیدن ما رو حتما خبردار کنه

----------


## imaginedragon

در شرایط عادی(برای پسرها ) یا باید دانشگاه قبول شی که مدارکو بگیری یا کارت معافیت داشته باشی یا به سن 18 سالگی نرسیده باشی در غیر این صورت معمولا مدرسه ها نمیدن  
نگران نباشید رتبه و همه چیزو مدرسه زودتر از همه ميفهمه  :Yahoo (4): 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali__S

ای وای پس آبروریزیه در هر صورت هست...من بدبختم که حالا همشون انتظار دارن حداقل زیر1000 شم...

----------


## imaginedragon

> ای وای پس آبروریزیه در هر صورت هست...من بدبختم که حالا همشون انتظار دارن حداقل زیر1000 شم...


زیاد اهمیت نده  :Yahoo (4): )) من ک دیگه عمرا پامو مدرسه نميذارم تازه انتظاریم ازم نداشتن بدبختا

----------


## mazani deter

سلام 
ان شاءالله بعدازقبولی دردانشگاه ومجاز شدن برای انتخاب رشته وثبت نام باید پرونده هاتون ازمدرسه بگیرین چون بهمون گفتن بگیریم برای ثبت نام دانشگاه نیاز میشه .

----------


## Ali__S

ممنون از همگی بابت راهنماییتون

----------


## politician

> سلام خدمت همگی امیدوارم خسته نباشید میخواستم بدونم حالا که امتحانای پیش رو هم دادیم و کارمون با مدرسه تموم شده کی میتونیم پرونده و در کل همه مدارکمون رو از مدرسه بگیریم و راحت شیم {بس که ما رو امسال اذیت کردن نمیخوام بعد اومدن نتایج کنکور برم مدرسمون که بازم نیش و کنایه هاشونو بشنوم}میشه قبل اومدن نتایج همه کارارو کرد عایا؟؟؟؟


من که بعدچن ماه رفتم دیدم همشون ازجمله مدیرعوض شدن واصلامنونمیشناختن

----------

